# Starting To Collect Old Mics



## refinery Mike (Oct 3, 2015)

I have started collecting mecanical micrometers. Looking for the finest examples. I only have a dozzen now but some fine pieces. What would you say are the absolute finest micrometers, or most unique examples out there for me to be looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 3, 2015)

Moore & Wright Braille Mikes. They range from 1' to 6'. Were used by the seeing impaired in England during WWII.

"Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 3, 2015)

I like the Brown & Sharpe direct reading mics they used to make in the late 1960's thru the early 1980's.  Don't recall the name they called them.  Any of the older 0-1/2" capacity mics made by Starrett, Lufkin,  and Brown & Sharpe.  Any of the green frame Lufkin mics.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 3, 2015)

Any of the special mics. Lufkin made some extremely well made ones. I just picked up two on eBay , a 7" and an 8". One is the od green model, when shipped the seller took the spindles out, I found when installing them lufkin had made them with an auto take up on the threads on the mics. If you ever take them apart you have to actually press the thread in to the mic body it's kinda spring loaded , why I call it a take up. And smooth as silk they both have some working dings but no real damage was very happy to get them no boxes or standards or wrenches but price was right. $15 each delivered . I'm trying to get some too up to 12" set or maybe and odd big one to hang as a show or sign of my hobby / business. Good luck lots out there some are junk some are jewels . I'm lookin for an anvil mic and a hub mic too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 4, 2015)

I have an interesting metric micrometer. I'm pretty sure it would be used in a go/no go scenario.


----------



## bleonard (Oct 5, 2015)

Etalon and Tesa made in Switzerland are as good as they get
Bob


----------



## Pops (Oct 10, 2015)

Have a 0-1/2" that says Woolworth on it. Don't know anything about it.


----------



## Andre (Oct 10, 2015)

Pops said:


> Have a 0-1/2" that says Woolworth on it. Don't know anything about it.



Those are my favorite micrometers, I don't use them much but they come in handy for small places. Certainly one for your collection, Mike!


----------



## mikey (Oct 10, 2015)

bleonard said:


> Etalon and Tesa made in Switzerland are as good as they get
> Bob



+1 for Etalon - finest mic I know of.

Helios, the Swiss-made ones, are also quite smooth and very accurate. I also like the Brown & Sharpe non-slant line ones; these are also Swiss-made.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2015)

i have a small collection of older mic's too,
here's the most interesting i have,
a good friend and HM member, Bob Korves, gave me these really cool Dial Indicator Snap Calipers.

I seem to collect JT Slocomb and Scherr but i do have Starrett, Lufkin and  cheap stuff too


----------

